# Where is the Felt FA for 2012?



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I went on the Felt website and noticed that the FA frameset isn't on there. Did Felt discontinue it? It was the only frameset left that could seriously compete with the CAAD10.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> I went on the Felt website and noticed that the FA frameset isn't on there. Did Felt discontinue it? It was the only frameset left that could seriously compete with the CAAD10.


We just finished collecting the photos, it'll be updated eventually.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

thank god its coming back.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

SD, where is it? I can't find it on the website??
Maybe you can post a link??


----------



## Bubba Hotep (Dec 28, 2008)

I am also very, very (did I say "very"?) interested in the FA frame (61cm), but only if it comes back with the carbon seat stays. SuperDave, is it? I hope so.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

No, we'll likely never make an aluminum frame with carbon seat stays again now that we have the latest frame design with lighter more compliant aluminum stays.
-
SD


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

My first road bike was a 2012 F85 and, had I been sized right at the LBS I lived near at the time, I probably would have kept that thing for years. It was a great bike. Is there a big defference between the F85 and the FA (especially given that the price for a F85 is pretty darn good for what you get)?


----------



## Bubba Hotep (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, well in that case, is there an 2012 FA frameset being offered, SuperDave?


----------

